# New Bike! SL3 Expert!



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been riding a 2004 Airborne Torch, that I purchased used in 2005 and built up myself with new parts from another bike. It's been good to me, but it always needed a little extra TLC, and the sizing was always a guess at best. 

Last week, I test rode a Giant TCR Composite, a Trek Madone 5.1, a Cannondale SuperSix3, and the winner, a Specialized SL3 Expert. I figured the dead of winter would be a good time to buy, because the shops are looking to make a deal, especially if they could unload a 2011 or 2012 before the 2013s come out. The SL3 was the stiffest, lightest, and most responsive. 

The LBS also did a full fitting, so now it's really "my bike." 

I also had them swap out the chain rings for a 53-39, the cassette for a 12-25, and the tires for Continental GP4000 in the 700x25 size. It should be ready tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Congrats! Be sure to post some pics.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

What year is it? The 2012? I'm making payments on mine to keep it from the prying eyes of my banker.. I'm getting the 2012 tester, white and grey, I like the race compact gearing, so I'm going to keep that for a while.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

The SL3 is a great bike. I bought a 2012 Black SL3 Tarmac Expert last April and I have really enjoyed it. I kept everything stock except for the wheels, I went with the Roval SL45 Rapides. 

I have just recently bought a SW SL4 Tarmac about a week ago.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Love my '12 SL3 expert. I purchased the frame set and built it up. Great bike can't imagine anything else being noticeably better. Lets see some pics!!


----------



## Bklyn718 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats on the SL3....I recently picked up a 2012 Tarmac Pro SL4 on closeout for a great price....you have any pics???


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Merc said:


> The SL3 is a great bike. I bought a 2012 Black SL3 Tarmac Expert last April and I have really enjoyed it. I kept everything stock except for the wheels, I went with the Roval SL45 Rapides.
> 
> I have just recently bought a SW SL4 Tarmac about a week ago.


What differences do you notice so far?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Chrisct said:


> What differences do you notice so far?


Sorry for the delayed response. I am currently traveling and only have 25 miles in my new SW SL4. I immediately noticed that the bike seems to be a little stiffer and more responsive. I will have to put a few more miles on it before I can give a better comparison.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Merc said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I am currently traveling and only have 25 miles in my new SW SL4. I immediately noticed that the bike seems to be a little stiffer and more responsive. I will have to put a few more miles on it before I can give a better comparison.


No worries. I appreciate the response! Let us know when you can. I can't wait for spring to put some miles on my sl3.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Pics or did not happen.
It's a great bike. I kept everything stock except wheels on mine. You'll read it around a lot : DT 3.0 wheels are crap. 
Not a fan of the black and white color but I love this bike,everytime I'm looking around to shop for another road bike I give her a look and tell myself " whattahell,she's 1 year old and for my 50/60 kms rides is perfect".
Like most SL3 owners I've had to take care of the internal cable routing issues,other than that the bike as been bullef proof so far.
Here is mine,I still can't get my head around the fact that USA had the matte black while my market ( Italy) got the glossy one...:cryin:


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Pics or did not happen.


Devastazione, here are pics of both of my bikes, my 2012 tarmac SL3 Expert and my new 2013 red keyline SW SL4 Tarmac. 
View attachment 273331


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Stunning bikes for sure !! Can't wait to be in the USA in about 2 weeks,I'm gonna browse tons of Specialized stores. Wife not happy LOL...


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of the warm wishes and congratulatory messages! 

I should have been more specific, I got the TARMAC SL3 Expert. There's no internal cable routing and the wheels are Fulcrum 4. 

Still haven't taken pictures. I rode 25 mi on Sat. I'm not any faster on this bike than I am on my old one, but considering I haven't ridden since October, and I was wearing 3 layers, not being too much slower is an accomplishment. 

My biggest observation is that the bike is so much QUIETER! It just glides over the road, and all I hear is noise from the tires. I'm now wondering where all that noise came from on my old bike. I guess I just filtered everything out, so it's not the kind of thing you notice until it's noticeably absent. 

Anyway, I don't want to wipe out on the ice and sand in the roads, so I'm putting it in the basement until spring, and I'm going to ride the Airborne during the off season.


----------



## greco (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweet pic up dude! Here's mine outfitted with SRAM Red, and Mavic Race SL Ti pedals.Need to get a great set of wheels next.. Easton EC90 Aero come to mind...


----------



## GabyB (Feb 16, 2013)

nice bike & landscape


----------

